# *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*$3,199.95 shipped* 
*Stage 1 MKII/III VR6 Turbo Kit: The Stage1 VR6 Turbo Kit is sure to satisfy the need for speed in just about any driver. This kit is specifically designed for the OBD1 and OBD 2 Coil Pack ignition system. We have dynoed this kit at 245WHP on a stock motor with 94 octane fuel and a 3" cat-back exhaust (no cat).* 











*$4,350 shipped* 
*Stage 2 MKIII VR6 Turbo Kit: This kit includes the complete Stage 1 Turbo kit with the addition of a Front Mount Intercooler Kit. The FMIC kit features a high density Kinetic aluminum intercooler core, stainless steel tubing, 4-ply silicone couplers and stainless steel band clamps. With a 3" cat-back exhaust (no cat), 94 octane fuel and 8.5 - 9 lbs of boost you should see close to 300 whp.* 











*$4,650 shipped* 
*Stage 3 MKIII VR6 Turbo Kit: This kit includes the complete Stage 2 Turbo Kit with the addition of upgraded fueling and head spacer. The kit features C2 Motorsports Forced Induction 42# software, 42# injectors and a Stainless Steel Head spacer. This kit is only available for OBD2 equipped cars. With a 3" cat-back exhaust, 94 octane fuel and 17-18 lbs of boost you should see 350+ whp.* 











*$5,265 shipped* 
*Stage 4 MKIII VR6 Turbo Kit: This kit includes the complete Stage 3 Turbo Kit with the addition of a T67 (700HP capable) Turbocharger, upgraded fueling and head spacer. The kit features C2 Motorsports Forced Induction 60# software, 60# Siemends injectors and a Stainless Steel Head spacer. This kit is only available for OBD2 equipped cars. With a 3" cat-back exhaust, 94 octane fuel and 20 lbs of boost you should see 400+ whp.* 











 

*Click here to place your order MK3 VR6 Turbo Kits on our secure online store* 
If you have any tech questions or questions regarding orders don't hesitate to IM me. 
*Click here to contact Clay with questions* 

Thanks










Clay


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*



FREE BUMP, i so wanna go turbo how long is this special going for? i noticed the price dropped a couple of hundred...


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

MK4s get no love


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (pDUBc)*

No one likes MK4s.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (RipCity Euros)*

If you want a MK4 kit drop me an IM, we love MK4s too


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_No one* in the States *likes MK4s.

Shipping and exchange would be a killer for something like this...but I feel your pain. I'm toying with the idea of makin my DD into a VRT.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
Shipping and exchange would be a killer for something like this...but I feel your pain. I'm toying with the idea of makin my DD into a VRT.









We ship from the US to US customers, we ship from Canada to Canadian customers, that's the benefit of having a warehouse in each country.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
We ship from the US to US customers, we ship from Canada to Canadian customers, that's the benefit of having a warehouse in each country.


SCORE! BUMP for a good seller with some pretty good customer service.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_

SCORE! BUMP for a good seller with some pretty good customer service.









thanks eh


----------



## moonface_mk3 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

will i need to do any other mods tomy stock engine first? or can i just "bolt this on"?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (moonface_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moonface_mk3* »_will i need to do any other mods tomy stock engine first? or can i just "bolt this on"?

It bolts right no, all is included in the kit, the only thing i'd consider is an exhaust upgrade


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

wow killer price.. i may have to hit you up come taz time on a stage one for a vr6 mk4... be my inital setup.. price is right... 
show some mk4 love.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s14.5gnewide* »_wow killer price.. i may have to hit you up come taz time on a stage one for a vr6 mk4... be my inital setup.. price is right... 
show some mk4 love.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Drop me an IM, tax season special


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

those are some badass kits. make anything for the 12v vr6 mk2 swappers?
trying to decide if i wanna go turbo or s/c in the future...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (cabriosnap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabriosnap* »_those are some badass kits. make anything for the 12v vr6 mk2 swappers?
trying to decide if i wanna go turbo or s/c in the future...

The stage 1 fits the MK2, the stage 2/3 will fit with some slight modification of the charge piping on the passenger side, you'd have to get some fabb'd up, but I know a few guys that have put these into MK2's and Corrados. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bootboss (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

how much does an install usually cost on a kit like this? i would do it but no tools and no garage.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (bootboss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootboss* »_how much does an install usually cost on a kit like this? i would do it but no tools and no garage.
















you could have it done in 1.5-2 days, I did a stage 2 kit in a day.


----------



## 96vr6pass (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

Will the stage one kit fit a 96 Passat Glx


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (96vr6pass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96vr6pass* »_Will the stage one kit fit a 96 Passat Glx

Yes, it will fit


----------



## 98GTiVR698 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

so wait the only difference between stage one and two is stage two has intercooler isnt it cheaper to just buy an intercooler and add it on and have a stage two insted of buy another kit for 3000 dollars


----------



## sharp138 (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
It bolts right no, all is included in the kit, the only thing i'd consider is an exhaust upgrade

so its a bolt on kit but what about the tuning part of it. if i ido the install in a day, am i going to be able to drive it the same day?


----------



## scragbeard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (sharp138)*

i started the install on my stage 1 kit by myself at 5am and i was driving the car by 4 oclock to pic up my fiance from work it has to be the easiest kit to install just think stuff over and make sure u have all ur tools and parts ready. ps and the software is flawless i am now running 12psi and added my own intercooler kit with 4000 miles on the kit in two months and havent had a single problem from running lean to leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (scragbeard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scragbeard* »_i started the install on my stage 1 kit by myself at 5am and i was driving the car by 4 oclock to pic up my fiance from work it has to be the easiest kit to install just think stuff over and make sure u have all ur tools and parts ready. ps and the software is flawless i am now running 12psi and added my own intercooler kit with 4000 miles on the kit in two months and havent had a single problem from running lean to leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s4driver02 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

IM sent


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (s4driver02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4driver02* »_IM sent

replied


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

Doing a build with a stage 5 kit . Hardest bit of gear to fit but am gonna make some bad ass numbers . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to CTS


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (Bug_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_racer* »_Doing a build with a stage 5 kit . Hardest bit of gear to fit but am gonna make some bad ass numbers . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to CTS 

stage 5 FTW! Haldex shipping champion here!


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

does the stage 4 kit go straight on a corrado ?
also does the stock bottom and internals hold up to 400+ hp ?


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

Man I want the Stage 1 kit so bad... are there any sales coming up?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (hendrikbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hendrikbmx* »_does the stage 4 kit go straight on a corrado ?
also does the stock bottom and internals hold up to 400+ hp ?

The stage 4 wont, you need to modify the kit, and the ECU on a stock corrado wont work for the stage 4 software, you need an OBD2 ecu


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (wav3form)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wav3form* »_Man I want the Stage 1 kit so bad... are there any sales coming up?

Check your IM


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Check your IM

I pm'd you back but you never got back to me.... everything ok???


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (wav3form)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wav3form* »_
I pm'd you back but you never got back to me.... everything ok???


replied


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (98GTiVR698)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98GTiVR698* »_so wait the only difference between stage one and two is stage two has intercooler isnt it cheaper to just buy an intercooler and add it on and have a stage two insted of buy another kit for 3000 dollars 

youre not buying a add on stage 2 parts for $3000, the whole stage 2 kit is $3000, IC plus whats in stage 1.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Kinetic VR6 Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo *** (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_
youre not buying a add on stage 2 parts for $3000, the whole stage 2 kit is $3000, IC plus whats in stage 1.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied :bow


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## Stiglitz (May 1, 2010)

Do you have to run 94 or will the software pull enough timing to run 91? 
How safe is stage 1 when ran on 91? 
water/meth needed? 
What do you guys suggest for a clutch for stage 1? Will sachs oem handle that trq?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Stiglitz said:


> Do you have to run 94 or will the software pull enough timing to run 91?
> How safe is stage 1 when ran on 91?
> water/meth needed?
> What do you guys suggest for a clutch for stage 1? Will sachs oem handle that trq?


I would run 93 or 94 octane otherwise you'll have a lot of timing pull, to combat that you can get a simple water meth kit, which is about 3-400 usually.

I would run a southbend stage 3 clutch with your stock flywheel, some guys get away with a stock clutch, I wouldn't do that myself. I run southbend on my car, it has nice engagement and good drivability for the power levels you're after. If you have any questions feel free to email: [email protected]

cheers


Clay


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

any special deals / sales / promo's for the VR6 Stage III for $4,250 right now ? or is that as low as it gets? 

Seriously considering it but i have a few questions:

What cams would work best for this setup
What is the turbo used in the kit
Would a Garrett super60 work better?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Justaviper said:


> any special deals / sales / promo's for the VR6 Stage III for $4,250 right now ? or is that as low as it gets?
> 
> Seriously considering it but i have a few questions:
> 
> ...



Drop me an email, in Europe now, but will have access to emails occasionally: [email protected]

cams are a good mod, we can use any turbo you'd like but hte super 60 is way too small for a VR6T :thumbup: they top out 250-270HP on a 4cylinder, the VR6 would choke it up too much.


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

Email sent :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kairu (May 24, 2009)

a bit OT but still towards CTS turbos

I'm getting a new 12v VR6 mk4 here soon, thinking of getting a stage one or two kit, but was wondering if I need to upgrade anything else on it for me to use it

Sorry for the newb question haha


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Kairu said:


> a bit OT but still towards CTS turbos
> 
> I'm getting a new 12v VR6 mk4 here soon, thinking of getting a stage one or two kit, but was wondering if I need to upgrade anything else on it for me to use it
> 
> Sorry for the newb question haha


A good exhaust system would work well with the turbo and probably an upgraded clutch, that's about it :thumbup:


----------



## Kairu (May 24, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> A good exhaust system would work well with the turbo and probably an upgraded clutch, that's about it :thumbup:


Just curious, is this true with the stage three or am I going to have to start upgrading the internals


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

this is 1 part in a two part process. if you wanna do it right the first time that is. some people are ballers and have monies to through around for another engine each time they blow up from boosting to high with stock internals.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

flodubba said:


> this is 1 part in a two part process. if you wanna do it right the first time that is. some people are ballers and have monies to through around for another engine each time they blow up from boosting to high with stock internals.


I've seen 700whp on stock vr6 blocks, 400whp is a piece of cake on a vr6 stock block and i'd do it all day long for years with one of these kits strapped on. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied :beer:


----------



## Kairu (May 24, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> I've seen 700whp on stock vr6 blocks, 400whp is a piece of cake on a vr6 stock block and i'd do it all day long for years with one of these kits strapped on. :beer:


700whp... my god....I could only imagine


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Kairu said:


> 700whp... my god....I could only imagine


Stock blocks don't last that long with that much power :laugh:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Quality!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

dubbinmk2 said:


> Quality!!!!!!!!!!


True:thumbup:


----------



## Red92Vr6 (Feb 13, 2007)

Will the stage 1 kit work with a distributor engine or have a kit that will fit it?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Red92Vr6 said:


> Will the stage 1 kit work with a distributor engine or have a kit that will fit it?


Yes, the stage 1 kit will certainly work.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

BiH said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *98GTiVR698* »_so wait the only difference between stage one and two is stage two has intercooler isnt it cheaper to just buy an intercooler and add it on and have a stage two insted of buy another kit for 3000 dollars
> 
> youre not buying a add on stage 2 parts for $3000, the whole stage 2 kit is $3000, IC plus whats in stage 1.


 

I'm looking at the prices and isnt the whole stage 1 $3000? and stage 2 $4000?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bikerboy324 said:


> I'm looking at the prices and isnt the whole stage 1 $3000? and stage 2 $4000?


Stage 2 kit includes all the components in stage 1 plus a FMIC and the stage 2 odds and ends. If you have a question posting a link would be helpful. If you want stage 3, you'd buy a stage 3 kit and it includes all that you need. There's no need to buy stage 1, 2, and 3 if that's what you're getting at.


Clay


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Wow. I want 

For the stage II, would the IC + plumbing fit nice in a 95 Passat? Also, is there any difference in the chip between stage I / II, or is it just the IC?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

rains said:


> Wow. I want
> 
> For the stage II, would the IC + plumbing fit nice in a 95 Passat? Also, is there any difference in the chip between stage I / II, or is it just the IC?



Wont fit the passats  Chips depend on the year and ecu type, so it would vary :beer:


----------



## demon102pl (Jul 26, 2010)

*help plz *

dose any one know what i will need to upgrade in my VR6 2.9l engine to run a t3t4 turbo at around 10psi? i dont want to go crazy so 10psi should be good for now. I know few of the parts but i want to doubecheck to not to blow up the engine, its a 94 2.8l vr6 with 117,xxx miles

or 

if i could go more then 10psi what will need to be upgraded

thank you all guys/girls 

plz PM me


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

demon102pl said:


> dose any one know what i will need to upgrade in my VR6 2.9l engine to run a t3t4 turbo at around 10psi? i dont want to go crazy so 10psi should be good for now. I know few of the parts but i want to doubecheck to not to blow up the engine, its a 94 2.8l vr6 with 117,xxx miles
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Is this for the passat? You'd need a stage 2 type kit, with custom piping for your passat front end


----------



## demon102pl (Jul 26, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Is this for the passat? You'd need a stage 2 type kit, with custom piping for your passat front end


i have a turbo kit that i want to buy but i'm not sure what parts i'll need to upgrade on the engine, so it desen't blow up on higher PSI, the kit has all the parts that the turbo needs but there is no upgrades for the engine, i know i will need injectors, gaskets and some few small parts


----------



## 95vrsixjetta (Jul 7, 2010)

I think this question was asked before but i have a 95 jetta with a obd1 coil pack motor. If i bought the stage 2 kit can i bolt on 2 my stock motor without changing anything? Internals etc. And what software will i need 2 run or does it come with the kit? Thanks.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

95vrsixjetta said:


> I think this question was asked before but i have a 95 jetta with a obd1 coil pack motor. If i bought the stage 2 kit can i bolt on 2 my stock motor without changing anything? Internals etc. And what software will i need 2 run or does it come with the kit? Thanks.


Yes it would, and the kit comes with software :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

am I right stage I and II does not use a lowered compression ratio ?
what turbo do you use and at what rpm does the turbo to produce boost and at what rpm does it have full boost ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

yohimbe said:


> am I right stage I and II does not use a lowered compression ratio ?
> what turbo do you use and at what rpm does the turbo to produce boost and at what rpm does it have full boost ?




The stage 1 uses stock compression and no FMIC
The stage 2 uses stock compression with a FMIC kit
The stage 3 uses low compression with the same FMIC Kit from stage 2


Depending on the turbo you choose you should have full boost around 3800-4000rpm, you could get a larger turbo or a smaller, if you have specific questions about a kit and shipping to Germany please email me: [email protected] I am not always on the vortex, we share this username with a few guys.

thank-you


Clay


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you looking to spend 3-5 grand i would spend it with these guys. Honest, fast and overall great customer service.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

dubbinmk2 said:


> If you looking to spend 3-5 grand i would spend it with these guys. Honest, fast and overall great customer service.:thumbup::beer:


Thanks, we try our best! :beer:


----------



## tepid1 (May 16, 2010)

Can you still pass OBD2 emissions with a setup like this? In CT we require a computer scan....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tepid1 said:


> Can you still pass OBD2 emissions with a setup like this? In CT we require a computer scan....


It's all in the software, should be no problem, if you have any questions drop me a PM


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

is it possible to have the stage 2 kit with a gt2860rs AR 0.82, will this work? turbine flow is near to gt3071r with ar 0,64 but because of smalle compressor wheel faster spool up


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

yohimbe said:


> is it possible to have the stage 2 kit with a gt2860rs AR 0.82, will this work? turbine flow is near to gt3071r with ar 0,64 but because of smalle compressor wheel faster spool up


Yes, it will not work well, the smallest turbo I would run on a VR6 is a GT3076R, and that spools very fast.


----------



## demon102pl (Jul 26, 2010)

what will need to be upgraded on the engine for the stage 2. its a 94 vr6 12v engine with 117k on it


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

demon102pl said:


> what will need to be upgraded on the engine for the stage 2. its a 94 vr6 12v engine with 117k on it


 nothing requires upgrading internally, just make sure your engine is in good running condition :thumbup:


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

hello

Same pricing for MK4? overseas shipping? Does the ECU need to be shipped? (I have a soldered ECU from wetteruer where i can swap between stock and modified.)

meanwhile do you carry oem parts also? Website only lists timing belts. 

Thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTIVR6MK4 said:


> hello
> 
> Same pricing for MK4? overseas shipping? Does the ECU need to be shipped? (I have a soldered ECU from wetteruer where i can swap between stock and modified.)
> 
> ...



If you're interested in overseas orders you must email [email protected] he handles all of those 

Thanks!


Nik


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

is it possible to sub out the rotomaster turbo for say a precision line turbo you carry and not have to pay full price for the stock rotomaster turbo still? meaning the price of the stock turbo is subtracted from the precision, or something like that could be worked out?. 

Also when's the rotomaster spool up and start making boost on the 12v vr6 and what rpm does it hit full boost? I'm looking for something in the range of high 3's to high 4's, or 4-5k range. Was looking at your billet hp series because someone told me the sport compact's arent available anymore? 

any recomendations you could help me with reguarding the info I stated above, also journal bearing, can't afford a chra bb. are they all watercooled and oil cooled or are there any options for just oilcooling? 

thanks 

edit, forgot to mention my objective's a fun street car, wont see any track days so huge a/r's are needed, but I also don't want it spooling under normal everyday low rpm driving, boosting 24/7.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tesh0boy said:


> is it possible to sub out the rotomaster turbo for say a precision line turbo you carry and not have to pay full price for the stock rotomaster turbo still? meaning the price of the stock turbo is subtracted from the precision, or something like that could be worked out?.
> 
> Also when's the rotomaster spool up and start making boost on the 12v vr6 and what rpm does it hit full boost? I'm looking for something in the range of high 3's to high 4's, or 4-5k range. Was looking at your billet hp series because someone told me the sport compact's arent available anymore?
> 
> ...


 You can substitute the Rotomaster for whatever turbo you prefer. Shoot us an email to [email protected] with your goals, budget, car specs, etc and we can set you up with a good deal. 
Spool time will vary between the stages of the kit and all Precision turbos that we sell are oil cooled.


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll be in contact in the next few weeks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tesh0boy said:


> Sounds good, I'll be in contact in the next few weeks


 Drop us a PM or Email when you're ready and we'll set you up :beer:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Dear CTS:

If I had moneys, I would get this.

That is all :wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

rains said:


> Dear CTS:
> 
> If I had moneys, I would get this.
> 
> That is all :wave:


Send us an email if you're interested and we'll hook you up as our fellow Canadian


----------



## schmitty7 (May 13, 2009)

So stage 1 kit do I send you my ecu to put the software in r how dies that work?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

schmitty7 said:


> So stage 1 kit do I send you my ecu to put the software in r how dies that work?


We send you a new chip with the kits for the most part.


----------



## schmitty7 (May 13, 2009)

So is that some I can just plug in myself and go or do I gotta take it to a shop to have it tuned


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

schmitty7 said:


> So is that some I can just plug in myself


yes :thumbup:


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Emailed


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

3WheelnGTi said:


> Emailed


replied


----------



## monkeydoc (Mar 2, 2004)

emailed and called 2x. Please PM me with a time that is convenient to reach you guys on the phone. 
Thanks! 
-Paul


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

monkeydoc said:


> emailed and called 2x. Please PM me with a time that is convenient to reach you guys on the phone.
> Thanks!
> -Paul


 
Oh snap, we were busy picking up this: 










Give us a call anytime, we'll call you back if you leave a msg :beer:


----------



## GLX-VR6 (Jul 23, 2008)

are you guys still running the same deals as is listed on the first page of this thread?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GLX-VR6 said:


> are you guys still running the same deals as is listed on the first page of this thread?


 Yes, until march 31st and the prices are going up $200.


----------



## GLX-VR6 (Jul 23, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Yes, until march 31st and the prices are going up $200.


 Ok. I looked at your website and the prices are $200 higher. If I ordered a kit off the website would I get the sale price you are advertising on vortex? Thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GLX-VR6 said:


> Ok. I looked at your website and the prices are $200 higher. If I ordered a kit off the website would I get the sale price you are advertising on vortex? Thanks


 Call the shop and we'll hook you up. :beer:


----------



## monkeydoc (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks for the help nik & CTS! :beer::thumbup::thumbup: 
looking forward to the goodies. 
 

-P


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

monkeydoc said:


> thanks for the help nik & CTS! :beer::thumbup::thumbup:
> looking forward to the goodies.
> 
> 
> -P


 No problem, always happy to help


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sweet video :thumbup:

I think you guys will be responsible for supplying me with parts when I go turbo. Goal is two years, but I plan early


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Holler at us if you want to go fast.


----------



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

What kind of software do you run with the stage 1 kit?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

C2 software


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Give us a holler for go fast parts.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Clay and everyone at CTS


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there a warranty on these precision turbos?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MRosier said:


> Is there a warranty on these precision turbos?


1 year against MFG defects.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com 

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

Is the kit a do it yourself kit and is it possible for you to post a PDF of the installation instructions. Are instructions included?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

It is a do it yourself kit. The kit is very basic for an experienced mechanic.

You can find an install pdf here. at kinetics website.

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/pages/manuals.html


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I've been battling blue exhaust smoke problems ever since I put this kit on... the motor was freshened up with new oem pistons and rings and valve stem seals, headgasket, etc right after putting the turbo on. 

It does not do it on cold starts, it is only after sitting at idle for long periods of time (sometimes) and almost always under moderate to hard revving in neutral at operating temperature. I do not see any smoke behind me while decelerating or while in boost, which has been verified by outside spectators.

I have acceptable blow by (I say this because all motors have blow by essentially, but I virtually see no oil in the intake) - PCV is rerouted to intake with hose supplied in kit. 

I have the oil restrictor installed at the turbo inlet. It is the supplied precision turbo. center housing is clocked so oil inlet/drain is directly vertical. drain tube is routed between axle and block and is straight down, 90'd into pan.

I have even removed the drain hose to verify there are no blockages, a significant amount of oil pours out of the drain tube when disconnected and car is idling. I've played with oil levels to make sure its draining above the oil level. I've tried several different weights and synthetic/non synthetic oils.

what now? thanks for the help. I hate this smoke.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

It is possible that the seals on the turbo may be bad. We have also had issues in the past with the 12v VR after rebuilds. It could be a couple factors, but if you want to rule out the turbo, you'll have to send it back and we can have a look at it to make sure the seals aren't blown out. We haven't had any problems with these kits, but there's always going to be that one lucky one out there 

[email protected]


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

probably a dumb question, but would it be possible to run the C2 stage 1 fueling on a NA VR6?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MRosier said:


> probably a dumb question, but would it be possible to run the C2 stage 1 fueling on a NA VR6?


 No. The MAF housing on those cars is smaller than one in our kit, and the injectors are a different size. You will most certainly run into fueling issues if you do this. 

C2 does have a chip for the NA VR6 that works really well on these motors. They retail for $189.00 

give us an email if you're interested. 

[email protected]


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for clay and CTS! 

Once I get everythign figured out Ill be ordering very soon! :beer:! 

BTW, Clay, did you get my last email ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Emails and PMs replied :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## JarreT329 (Jul 20, 2009)

im considering buying either stage 1 or 2 for my vr6 if i dont sell it. would my stock trans be able to handle the power change? i have an intake exhaust and unitronic reflash already but im worried about messing my trans up


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Your transmission will be fine. As long as you don't try to do a big burnout, your transmission will hold up just fine to a stage 1 or 2 power increase.


----------



## redraddo92 (Jan 12, 2009)

got my kit this week from cts such a good experience working with them my order arrived exactly when they said and when i had a question they got back to me the same day i for sure will be placing more orders with them


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad to hear it man! Look forward to seeing another CTS Product installed and running! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redraddo92 (Jan 12, 2009)

ill be sure to post some pictures when im all done


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

redraddo92 said:


> ill be sure to post some pictures when im all done


 Sounds great


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sure there's still some non-turbocharged vr6s out there!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> Kinetic/CTS Vr6 turbo kit
> precision 6262
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

Will there be any MKIV 24V Stg II specials anytime soon? Tax season :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

all_individual said:


> Will there be any MKIV 24V Stg II specials anytime soon? Tax season :thumbup:


 Email [email protected] for a special deal. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We were lucky enough to receive a large shipment of the Borg Warner K04-0064 with Forged Mill Wheel (FMW) Technology, which uses the latest generation of blade aerodynamics. For some reason our customers keep snapping up these Borg Warner for the TSI and TFSI upgrades. A couple other cool things we’re pushin’ out the door today: Wavetrac 02J diff’s (Amazing product), a MK4 R32 FX850 twin disc from our friends at Clutch Masters and a Garrett GTX3576R for someone upgrading a T25 based TFSI turbo kit to something that will really impress the motor heads.










Check us out at our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

No specials for mkiv?


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

gti vr6er said:


> No specials for mkiv?


 No Mkiv love?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

gti vr6er said:


> No Mkiv love?


 All specials we have should be on the site at www.ctsturbo.com/cart 

For more information or any questions on anything specific, email Clay at [email protected]


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

*Kit*

None of these kits need forge pistons?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Fellippe Chiari said:


> None of these kits need forge pistons?


Nope, they don't


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Don’t go towards the light!
We had a customer in yesterday getting his cats swapped out of his BMW E46 M3 for the previous headers.

Here’s a look at what his engine looked like without any catalytic converters in place, and what he was getting put back in… Needless to say, his car sounded deadly on the way out.



















Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## FuzzyDice (Jan 24, 2001)

I have an OBD1 3.1 VR w/ a dizzy. Ross racing pistons, TT Cams, TT ECU

Do you have a turbo application for this swap?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

FuzzyDice said:


> I have an OBD1 3.1 VR w/ a dizzy. Ross racing pistons, TT Cams, TT ECU
> 
> Do you have a turbo application for this swap?



A stage 2 would fit this setup without issue. You'll be limited to stage 2 because there isn't much turbo software support for the OBD1 distributor motors.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Any plans for Black Friday or cyber Monday deals on precision turbos?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

gti vr6er said:


> Any plans for Black Friday or cyber Monday deals on precision turbos?


No, but maybe the turbo manufacturers will. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Last week we received a cherry MK5 R32 from a customer of ours that was keen for some CTS Turbo power upgrades. We’ve got a few things planned for this beast, firstly we will be developing a new Stainless Steel 3″ cat back exhaust system, and secondly a new cold air intake kit to help the NA R32 breath… Keep your eyes peeled here for photos and updates… and maybe if you’re lucky some sound clips…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bro… We had sick MK4 r32 roll in today to have our 3″ MK4 R32 exhaust system installed! Tonys R32 was bone stock before picking up this exhaust, but he wants more power!! Future plans include CTS Turbo R32 Stage 4 kit and complete engine buildup…. Keep your eyes peeled on the CTS Facebook for upcoming builds… Another local R32 Stage 4 should be hitting the streets this spring… If you’re looking for a 3″ stainless steel cat back system for your R32 drop us a line… [email protected]


----------



## hazard220 (Dec 3, 2011)

That 3" exhaust looks sick. Do you guys make a 3" for a mk3


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

hazard220 said:


> That 3" exhaust looks sick. Do you guys make a 3" for a mk3


 It's in the works 100%  :thumbup: What kind of tips would you prefer?


----------



## hazard220 (Dec 3, 2011)

A simple single angle oval would be perfect

Sent from my Underworld using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Stainless steel, Mandrel bent piping, Tig welded construction, 4″ Stainless steel tips, //CTS Embossed mufflers, Laser etched tips, CNC mounting brackets, are just a few of the things that you’ll notice when you look at the CTS Turbo 3″ MK6 GTI exhaust. The performance gains, quality craftsmanship and amazing sound are just bonuses…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Today we had a customer come in complaining that his previous 3″ exhaust wasn’t fitting, exhaust tips were crooked and it was rubbing. You normally don’t expect those types of problems when you spend $900.00 on an exhaust system. Thankfully today hour customer left CTS with our new MK5 3″ cat back exhaust, tig welded, stainless steel, torca accuseal clamps, great fitment and sound… If you’re looking for a problem free new exhaust system that performs as good as it looks then check out our online store. We have CTS MK5 3″ cat back exhaust systems on the shelf, no need to wait months for someone elses exhaust system that doesn’t fit right…


----------



## JonHT (Dec 12, 2012)

So have you all thought about making and NA VR6 parts. They seem to be few and far between. I noticed you all were making some NA parts for R32's so I figured it couldn't be too much harder to market MKIII parts.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

JonHT said:


> So have you all thought about making and NA VR6 parts. They seem to be few and far between. I noticed you all were making some NA parts for R32's so I figured it couldn't be too much harder to market MKIII parts.


We will be venturing into the exhaust market for the MK3. A 3" catback exhaust designed for guys running our turbo kits and guys that are hunting for that last pony. If you have anything in particular that you think we should make then let us know. :beer:


----------



## JonHT (Dec 12, 2012)

Well a somewhat cheaper alternative to a Schrick VGI intake manifold. 2000 on a manifold is somewhat hard to shell out when you can nearly buy a MKIII GTI Vr6 for a little more. I guess something that will work great with a turbo and NA cars and hopefully under a 1000.


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

You guys should offer BVH or ported heads for the 12V, or how about a High Compression package like NA packages I,II,III.

Stage 1-Intake exhaust, SW
Stage 2-Intake,exhaust,SW ,CAMS
Stage 3-Intake, exhaust,SW,CAMS,BVH w/hc HG
Stage 3+-Intake,exhaust,SW,CAMS,BVH w/HC Pistons, Medium runner intake with velocity stacks

Make stage comprable in price to turbo kits

If you could make a kit that made a honest 225whp (should be realistic w/pistons/MRI,CH) I would scoop a kit up. Someone needs to offer a good ported head with flow bench numbers. Maybe work with SCCH?:beer:

Or how about a good all motor intake manifold (not a euro ported clone crap one) a nice plenum, velocity stacks, and flow bench #'s) PLEASE!!! I will make deposit for first one say the word!!!


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Is this price still good for stage 1?


----------



## silverjettin (Jan 16, 2002)

would it be possible to buy a stage1 vr6 kit w/o fueling? if so, pls im me a price
(i've already got 30lb injectors,4"maf,filter, and software)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to Jeff Clark / [email protected] for running an 11.46 @ 123.61 this past weekend in his CTS Equipped MK5 R32 Stage 4 before getting booted from the track. JC’s MK5 R32 was running a mere 18psi on pump gas… Thanks go out to Jeff Atwood @ United Motorsport and Forcefed Engineering for the additional support and work that went into this buildup. Thanks to JC for working with us on developing the CTS MK5 R32 Stage 2, 3, and 4 kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures submitted by Nico from NX Performance in Santiago, Chile. NX Performance and crew recently completed installation of one of our Stage 4 kits and are now investing in diapers due to excessive sh*tting their pants when driving this beast. Ignacios MK5 R32 may look like Jeff Clarks MK5 R32 Stage 4 that recently ran a low 11′s on moderate boost, but it doesn’t have quite that power yet… Keep your eyes peeled here for videos and more pictures as the proud owner Ignacio puts this beast through its paces. Thanks for the pics guys, we’re glad your expectations were exceeded with our kit!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a couple shots of Larrys open wheel racer, Larry has shoe horned a AEB 1.8T motor into this beast and installed a a few choice CTS components… No videos yet, but this thing looks pretty badass… Nice work Larry!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading your turbo or turbocharging your engine? Need to upgrade your fuel injectors? We have whatever you need in stock at the best price around. We have large quantities of fuel injectors from Bosch and Siemens: 315cc, 440cc, 550cc, 630cc, 630cc short, 870cc, 870cc short, 1000cc, RS4 injectors, and S3 injectors… Need something check out our fueling section: www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures submitted by Nico from NX Performance in Santiago, Chile. NX Performance and crew recently completed installation of one of our Stage 4 kits and are now investing in diapers due to excessive sh*tting their pants when driving this beast. Ignacios MK5 R32 may look like Jeff Clarks MK5 R32 Stage 4 that recently ran a low 11′s on moderate boost, but it doesn’t have quite that power yet… Keep your eyes peeled here for videos and more pictures as the proud owner Ignacio puts this beast through its paces. Thanks for the pics guys, we’re glad your expectations were exceeded with our kit!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------

